# Missed Miscarriage @ 5weeks?



## EricaH

Hey ladies, I'm pretty sure I'm already out before I even have the guts to tell anyone I was back in :-/

Yesterday should have been 5weeks 2 days for me. I was very apprehensive with this pregnancy considering my last ended in a mmc at 10 weeks (baby measured 8 weeks, had a D&C May 20th)

The same thing that happened to me with my mmc happened last night. I was just hanging out at my apartment when I got a small squirt of blood. Went to the toilet and wiped, it was a light red. Thats all the blood I had, no cramping, back pain ect. And while that really wouldn't be too worrisome for most, thats exactly how I found out about my mmc last time. Except last time I think I had a little more blood and it was darker.

The only thing that confuses me is, do you really get mmc @ 5 weeks? I would have thought this early on, if it was going to happen it would all happen at once.


----------



## meow951

Didn't want to read and run.

I've never heard of a mmc happening that early and like you would have thought that it would just happen. Bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy, i would go to your doctor/epu and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Erica, 
I had a MC at 5 weeks and at 8 weeks. At 5 weeks there wasn't even as much blood as a period, it kind of poured out for a minute or two, then rapidly tapered off to spotting for a week. I was also having painful cramping and sharp pain in one side for a good few days before the bleed. I had had a few faint positive tests at 4 weeks, but the lines weren't getting darker which showed something was wrong. 

At the 8 week MC, there is a heck of a lot more blood and pain. It was like a major heavy period, I needed casualty for pain relief. 

But I have also heard many tales of girls having bleeding and things are ok. If you had a MC at 5 weeks surely there should be more bleeding than you describe? The EPU wouldn't see me until 4 days after my 5 wk MC as they said scanning was pointless at that stage (don't know if I agree) but they just did a test which by then was negative. 

If you have had another MC I am so very sorry, what a horrible journey to trying to have a baby! But you might be ok. Let us know how things turn out. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## RÃ³sa

I had a scan and baby measured 5w2days saw hb as well, started a light bleed a week later and went for another scan baby had died and hadnt grown from previous scan so yes you can have a mmc at 5 weeks


----------



## herewego

Huge hugs from me sweetheart, to be honest a scan at 5 weeks really won't show anything worth seeing, it would be very difficult to even see a gestational sac at that stage, but if you have a positive hpt/other concerns a scan at 6 weeks would be able to identify if things are ok or not

x


----------



## EricaH

I just got some potentially phenomenal news. My bloods thursday (2 days before the bleeding) were at 346. My bloods yesterday were at 4100 (3 days in between) with a progesterone of 22 and then 19. So I could still be in the game. Not getting my hopes up but trying to remain positive.


----------



## Lucy1973

That could be good news there, hope so :hugs:

You are lucky to be in the US, over here they don't bother to do anything for you that early. It's just a wait and see. 

Sounds like you just had a little bleed, hopefully it will be ok. :flower:


----------

